

[Google App Engine] Another Official Update of New Pricing FAQ - vanni
http://code.google.com/appengine/forum/?place=msg%2Fgoogle-appengine%2FHluog1_a3n4%2FuFMhaBWhVi8J

======
mark_l_watson
I think that I am in a minority opinion here: I think that the new pricing
structure makes sense, given Google's statement that they want AppEngine to be
a long term sustainable business.

I like the discussion of what things are expensive to support, and it makes
sense to charge expenses plus some profit margin. Call me old fashion but I
believe that every business interaction should be win-win.

I have used AppEngine for several years to host one of my ancient domains that
is a Java web app. The price has always been free but I plan on upgrading to
always keep one instance running.

Virtually all of my customers deploy to AWS but I (also) like AppEngine for my
own projects.

------
bigwally
I am just as confused as before.

